
Iceland Jail Top Bankers for 46 Years, Europe ‘Outraged’ - e12e
http://yournewswire.com/iceland-jail-bankers-46-years/
======
pawadu
Well, I would be outraged too if someone told me our Justice System is made
entirely of people without balls.

